# Hot Tub Suppliers



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi,

Can anyone give me details of hot tub suppliers in Paphos please ? 
I have read the past threads but no suppliers are mentioned.
Thanks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone give me details of hot tub suppliers in Paphos please ?
> I have read the past threads but no suppliers are mentioned.
> Thanks.


I think Aqualine do them


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Geraldine said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone give me details of hot tub suppliers in Paphos please ?
> I have read the past threads but no suppliers are mentioned.
> Thanks.



Florida pool supplies in Paphos sell them, I have just got one for a client

Cherie


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Cherie said:


> Florida pool supplies in Paphos sell them, I have just got one for a client
> 
> Cherie


Thanks very much for your replies.


----------

